# 12/22/04



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Here some pics of my moms tank!
Not the best Tank to take pictures of, ALWAYS have to use the flash.
Here are some stats. 
Its a 42Gl. HEX, its like 2 FEET HIGH!
Has two 15 watt light bulbs, One Reg. and One ATINIC!
Too look at, its a Very Nice Tank. To photograph, IT SUCKS!
*CLICKS THUMBS TO ENLARGE*


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: nice pics though


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Yea, There Alright.
DOnt really like Flash though man.
flash makes me mad, for some reason.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet pics


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

sweet pictures


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I love flash. I think I like my new 50mm 1.8 more, but that's because I haven't been able to do any off camera flash work yet.

Your pics aren't washed out in the least though, are you using direct flash, bouncing it or diffusing it or what?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I love flash. I think I like my new 50mm 1.8 more, but that's because I haven't been able to do any off camera flash work yet.
> 
> Your pics aren't washed out in the least though, are you using direct flash, bouncing it or diffusing it or what?
> [snapback]815453[/snapback]​


Flash sint my thing. Especially The camera flash. A Slave flash, I could dig, but not the Camera flash.

For these shots, I put some Napkins over the flash, so the flash was actually shottig UPwards.


----------

